# [UaVS] Yrtchull's Return.



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Yrtchull Ferach awoke from his unconcious state and coughed, wheezing in the cold and damp air of the cell. The Drow was massively muscled by Drow standards, yet he had not eaten in 3 days, and little water had been provided.
Yrtchull wondered if Cambrech had survived the attack. Even now, his Sisters must be laughing, having abandoned him to the tender mercies of the troglodytes. Yrtchull spat at the thought. Scheming Bitches, their time would surely come.

Behind him, in the shadows, something  moved.
Yrtchull spun as fast as his wounded form would permit, ready for an attack.

'Me not enemy, Drow.' 

The form moved from where it had been standing, against the rock of the cell wall. Seven feet tall, the Orc stepped into the dim glow of the Fungus that lit the front half of the Cell. Yrtchull had seldom seen anything that made his skin crawl, before now.

The Orc was scaled, patches of reptilian hide adorned his body and he had spines running along the top of his head. Yellow slitted eyes, complete with nicotating membranes stared and blinked at Yrtchull. The Orc spoke again 
'We both Doomed. You by Family, me by Wizard's Hand. Me saw what Sisters did, me saw Yrtchull.' 
A dawning horror moved to the fore of Yrtchull's mind. This Orc was from his band...What was it's name, he seldom learned the nam's of the Fodder, though he cared more for their fate than most Drow. As if reading his thoughts, the Orc said 'I am Urftuk, and I served you before, as I serve you still, M'Lord.' 

Urftuk, yes, one of the orc Shock-Troopers.What of the others, though...had they all died with the troglodytes or had some escaped with Enraela and Gentaria, may the Great Web curse them Eternally.

Someone spoke from outside the room 'Drow!...Drow! Come to the door!' 

Yrtchull moved to the small peep-hole and peered out. Outside of the room, across a short corridor another face was pressed against a similar Peep-Hole. A yellowish face, gaunt and possessed of stern and hardened eyes.
'Drow, I am Rith'Arnis, Githzerei Warrior of the Third Eye. I am escaping this Hellish Prison this day, would you go with me? Numbers equal better chance of survival. besides, I know the way back to your City.' 

Yrtchull's mind raied at these thoughts...Escape? God's yes!
'Aye, Gothzerei, I am with you, as is...' 
Yrtchull ferach looked behind him at the brolen and tortured form of Urftuk. 'As is my Cohort, Urftuk, a finer Warrior I have rarely seen.' 

The Orc stood tall at this, gnashing his sharp teeth, pounding his chest and yelling 'FERACH!' in a proud and violent voice.

Yrtchull's eyes narowed 'I think not, Urftuk...Ferach has deserted me, and I will in turn make them rue the day that the bitch Enraela Betrayed her own Kin...' 

Shortly therafter, a small form darted furtively between shadows, stopping at the sound of Troglodyte voices in the next chamber. The Shadow moved to the Githzerei's Cell, intoning Arcane Words and gestulating. the Door's Lock popped open, a Wizard.
Yrtchull's heart raced, their odds were looking better already.
The form turned to look at Yrtchull, showing a face trapped between Unearthly Beauty and Tragic Acceptance of her Reality Teifling. the Teifling moved to Yrtchull's Cell, repeating her Spell of Opening. the Dor popped open, freeing him...

'We don't have much time, I used some Illusions on the Trogs, we must hurry though...' 
The Teifling turned away, then said 'As far as I can tell, your gear is all on the next level down...until then I have these.' The Teifling pulls several short swords and a heavy mace from her _Haversack._ , obviously magical.

The path to freedom and revenge was not going to be an easy one, Yrtchull thought, but at least it was better than the alternative.Glancing at the Orc, Yrtchull once more resolved revenge, not just on ferach, but on the hideous Mage who had done this to one of His Men.

The Tiefling said hurredly 'I am called  Teretha BlueMane,drow. We must hurry,as I said. I do have a map that i have sketched in the last few days, awaiting the jailbreak.' the Tiefling grins, showing ivory white teeth, though several are wickedly sharp.As her name indicated, spilling over her small black horns is a long mane of brilliantly blue hair, bound in several braids. The Tiefling smiles at the Drow a moment, as he takes in her beauty, then she moves to the Map with a piece of charcoal, beginning the hurried explaination of her Plan...She Tiefling looked to the Drow again 'I think another of your band lives, a male with short spiky Silver hair? he laments in the cells one leve down, awaiting whatever horrid fate the Wizard had in mind...' teretha looked briefly at the Orc, then down at her map again.


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

does this mean u are recruiting for a game? because i am looking for 1...


----------



## Calim (Jun 6, 2003)

as am i


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Interesting stuff here


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes.
I already have a game set in this setting Under aVaulted Sky:The Silver Door. I used pregens for that one, ad I was planning on using pregens here as well. They would be 40 point base.
This, upon reflection from the other game, was a bit High, however, Yrtchull seeks Revenge against one of the PCs from the other game, andI wouldhate to have him less than even for a possible showdown.

Of course, his Nemesis is his Sister Enraela Ferach, Firstborn Daughter of House Ferach, as well as their sister Gentaria.

So, 40 point pregens it will be, though, as with the other characters, they have more gear than average chaaracters of their Level, each gaining something extra for the compromize of playing a pregen.

The other players all seem to be having a blast, though 2 had to drop because of RL.

I want to run this one as a 4 Player game, and you shaff get first dibbs. I saw your posts..ironically, kitanaVorr from your thread is Enraela Ferach. Don't trust her, she's EVIL!!!! (Time Bandits)


Available Characters are

Yrtchull Ferach Drow Fighter 6
(Comes with a Cohort: Urftuk, Orc Barbarian/Fighter 5 Levels total
+ Reptilian Template from Savage Species. Played by me.

Rith'Arnis, Githzerei Psychic Warrior 6

Teretha Bluemane, Tiefling Rogue1/Wizard 6

Cambrech ferach, male Cleric of  Vhaeraun Level 6

I do not want any of the players from the other UaVS game, though they are all great RPers, s as not to have a conflict of interest.


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

so would u like the poeple who are looking for games to pick between those characters?  if so, the drow fighter looks interesting...  I havent played a drow and have been looking to play 1.  Lemme know if this is ok.

As for making the character...  Im not sure what i have to do.  This would be my first online rpg.  I have played D&D in real life.  Can u please gimme a walk through for my first character, through e-mail or a Instant Messanger Provider?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Sure you can have Yrtchll. Fist come, First serve and all of that.
 the characters are pre-gens, so I can shoot tem out to folks once they are all snatched up. At a 40 point buy, their stats are pretty high.

As well, I just added a 4th PC.


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

its good that kitana is playing, she seems like a nice girl, and maybe she could mentor me in a way...  Uriel, do you have a screen name on AIM, or can i please have your e-mail address to keep in touch?  as i said, i am brand new to this.  Do i need to download anyhting to play?  Or is there anyhting i should know?  Are you going off the 3rd edition D&D player's handbook as for point buy and racial bonuses and such?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

(Psst! Kitana isa girl...and she is in the other game, yrtchull wants to kill her...hehe)

Links to my other games in case you all want to see my DMing style

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34894

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48124&pagenumber=1

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37012&pagenumber=1

Work out the characters you each want etc...


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *(Psst! Kitana isa girl...and she is in the other game, yrtchull wants to kill her...hehe)
> 
> *




hehe, i almost put he/she since i didnt know... but i didnt want to offend anyone so i just put he...  but for some reason in the bakc of my mind i thought she was a girl.

can you send me the character or whatever is needed?  Im usually online almost everyday, and am easy to get ahold of, so i should be a pretty reliable RPer.

whicih of those links is the one to the background of my character?  Or is there not 1 there for his background?


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

wow, from what i read of those threads, u are a great GM!  i hope this game turns out as well as those.... i especially liked the 2nd and 3rd ones...  i might have to read all of those...

As for the game itself... how do you go about attacking and making saving rolls and skill checks and things of that matter?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2003)

Hmm, can't say I'm not interested by the little intro.  

The tiefling wizard sounds good. I expect all the characters are evil, yeah?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Questioning my femininity?

Isn't Enraela throughly haughty and bitchy enough for you?  Obviously I need to make her even _more_ eeeeeevil...maybe one day Enraela will be as evil as *I* am...muahahaha...



EDIT:  If you need to chat, I am KitanaVorr on AOL, but you need to tell me what your screen name is as I do block people who are not on my buddylist from seeing me.  I'll have to add you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 6, 2003)

I would be interested in the cleric.  I assume he is also out for revenge, seeing as he is a member of the same family?


----------



## Fanog (Jun 6, 2003)

It seems that the game is already full. Sounds pretty interesting, though. Are you also recruiting replacements?

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, I see 6 players. I can do 6.

Sorry for the typos. I was typing like a bat-out-of-Hell before work to get something up.

Kitana, stay out of here (sticks out tongue), I'm grooming your  _Doom_  Sheesh... 

OK

shaff:Yrtchull Ferach-Drow Fighter 6

Festy_Dog: Tertha BlueMane-Teifling Rogue/Wizard

rangerjohn:Cambrech Ferach Cleric 6

calim: ???

tokiwong: ???

fanog: ???

We have a Githzerei Psychic Warrior 6
(although Im being folish, Im rusty on Psionics in 3rd Ed)

I can  Bump the Orc/Reptile barbarian up a level to 6 (+2 rep template) he's going to be incredibly strong...make him a full PC

Alternately, I have openings in the one of the other games, the 'Dungeon-Out of Whistle' game. The character is Aska, Human female 7th level Cleric  of the Weaver (think a God of Mysteries), the game involves a lot of Riddles, odd mis-matched setting with many worlds fused to one another via Portals etc...cureently players are in 'the labyrinth' which bears a passing resemblance to the movie of the same name, as well as bits of Oz and Alice in Wonderland. 
With a Kender, an NPC faerie and a grumpy curmudgeony dwarf, this game is a bit more light hearted than Drow Quests or Ogres/Gnolls/Goblins running from Fascist Elven legions (the other games)

I also have a spot open in my other Under a vaulted Sky game, Grolvus Blacktongue, Bugbear Rogue. he pals around with one of the Drow, so the only requisite would be loyalty to him, as he is Grolvus' only real friend.Grolvus is very stealthy and he is a pretty burly fighter as well.

Let me know if any of you last three folks would want to play one of these, I can just make the Orc a PC and create another character otherwise.

The characters are 40PT, Pregens as i said. I will be using much source material, the Core, FR,Quint series,FFG's stuff as well as a hodge-podge from here and there.
After I finalize folks, I will then finish up characters, send off background packs and we can get it rolling.

Oddly, shaff, you mentioned liking 2 of the threads more than the one that this game is connected to 

Glad you like the stories.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 6, 2003)

Rith'Arnis sounds quite good to me, but the Bugbear Rogue might be fun as well. I don't think I'm that suitable for The Dungeon...

Thanks,
Fanog


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

hehe kitanna, i edited the post, lol... btw im shaff87 on AIM.

uriel: thanks for letting me in your game.  I wont forget my first online game...  When would you like us to make the characters, if you want them now can i have the specifics?  Like do u want max HP every lvl or do u want us to roll it?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Er...I thought that I was clear. The characters are pregenerated, as in I have created them. Not to fear, they are all Min/maxed as is the Munchkin Credo. So, as soon as I have everyone full and finished, as far as characters go, I can send them off.



Fanog, the Githzerei is yours if you like. That leaves 2 players...the Orc and...

I'll go for Halimbar Fellaxe, Duergar Fighter3/Rogue3
Halimbar is part of the Githzerei/Tiefling's band, Cambrech is currently not free, somewhere close by inthe Prison.

As far as Alignments go...

Yrtchull is NE

Cambrech is CE

Rith'Arnis is LN

Teretha BlueMane is NE

Halimbar Fellaxe is NE

Urftak Orc is NE, a bit more disciplined than your average Orc.

-Uriel


----------



## Fanog (Jun 6, 2003)

Cool. Lawful Neutral sounds excellent.

Fanog


----------



## Calim (Jun 6, 2003)

ya'll have fun I was looking for something I could generate the character for.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, what do you folks say to generating the characters yourself?

It would be 40PT +1 Attribute point for 4th, remember none of the characters are Level 8 EQ yet, though 8 ECLs.
27,000 GP, 1,000XP for purposes of Scrolls etc...
Keep in mind that Neither the Drow nor the Githzerei have their gear as of now, it sits somewhere nearby in another chamber.

Stick to the outlined Class for the sake of the story.

Yrtchull Ferach Fighter 6

Cambrech Ferach Cleric 6

Rith'Arnis is Psychic Warrior 6

Teretha BlueMane Wizard 7

Halimbar Fellaxe Fighter3/Rogue3 or some combination of the two.

Urftak Orc
 (NPC) Fighter 3/Barbarian 2-ReQuires Yrtchull to take leadership as his 6th Level Feat.
(PC) Fighter 3/Barbarian 3

I'd like to see calim play as well, and I was thinking (last night)about letting folks create them anyways.

Your thoughts?

I'm off to sleep after a long night (I work in a night Club), I'll be around about 3PM my time (San Francisco) to see what folks have thought/thrown together.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, I'm fine either way. I liked pregen characters, especially for the PsyWar. Otherwise, I'd have to go to the entire list of supplements to see which ones I could use. I had hoped to skip all of that by you making the char.

But I'll make him if that's what the group decided. Just in that case, could you give me a run-down of psionic supplements I could use? (BTW, is it just the Githzerai from the Psionics Handbook?)

Thanks,
Fanog


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, if no-one's taken the spot of the bugbear rogue in the other game I'll take that, but otherwise I'm happy with the tiefling wizard.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm fine with making the characters, but I know some folks like to make their own.

Festy-Dog, either way is fine, but I don't want anyone playing in both games, as they (and a 3rd in the works) will all be coalescing in an Uber-Game hopefullly in the near future.
At the least,if the two groups bacame at odds, I wouldn't want someone playing on both sides. Just let me know which character sounds more to your liking.

Everyone who wants to make their own just let me know, and I'll finalize the others.

As well, I didn't state this, but...

I will be doing the dice rolling.

Please don't post characters here, I think that they require a bit of secrecy and I wouldn't want folks from connected games to see what "You're packin' ". 

I will email characters (or recieve them via email for folks wanting to make their own)

I hope to get this one off the ground by Thuesday (Id say Monday, but it's my B-Day and some cute goth girl has dinner plans).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm fine with the pregen, I don't have all the supplements.  Especially the one where his diety is fully described, all I have is the FR campaign guide for that.  Can I request that his weapon be  a sword rather than a mace or whatever?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

rangerjohn, Short Sword is Vaeraun's weapon, as well, all Drow are proficient with them, no prob. Of course, your character is starting in a cell, on a Vivisection Table/Somewhere horrible


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, there is that.  But then again that which does not kill us makes us stronger!  Ask any male drow.  



  fixed strange typo


----------



## Calim (Jun 7, 2003)

ok so its stacked against me so yall have fun


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2003)

Why do you say that?  Uriel offered to let you create the character.  We simply don't have the books to compete.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

Uriel, i would like for you to make my character please, i do not know how to make a drow fighter, as long as you make him as good as he can be i will learn something about creating drow characters.  

Will i be controlling my cohortish guy, or will he be a random MPC?

About him being pregen, i forgot, thats y i asked about all the rolling and stats and such.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.

Is he a drow melee fighter  or a drow ranged fighter?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

*peeks*

hmmm..._interesting_...mother will just looove new slaves to _break_ in...


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

uh oh... spaggetti-o's

lol she is gonnna kil me isnt she?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2003)

Kitana, Uriel asked nicely, I don't like to but I'll guess I'll have to be rude.  Stop reading this forum,  I know you know the concept of competing teams.  Play nice.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2003)

I'll go with the bugbear, I can rp loyalty way better than evil. 

I'll stop reading this thread if I get the part, so no worries there, I just gotta wait around for a reply.


----------



## Calim (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm gonna pass, sorry.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm not sure what Calim is on about, unless he wanted to create a completely original character (no Set race/Class)

See, since I had a background story arc for a character:the abandoned brother from Enraela Ferach's (Kitana Vorr) treachery in the other thread, at least he had to have a set Race. I just figured that no body would mind all that much...

 Shaff: He is a Ginsu melee Machine, though he would be decent at range.

As far as the Orc, that depends on if someone else needs a PC spot, in which case they would be playing him.

If an NPC, I would be playing him (he would be loyal to a fault, don't worry). Like the Atomie Jack Lobbins in my DUNGEON game, he would be justification for hints, nudges etc...when needed (although he is far less bright than the Faery).

Kitana has a history of Bratiness, it's OK...it's the OTHER sister that is Psychotic. Don't worry Yrtchull would slice-n-dice either of them in a fight...it's just that they bring Half-Fiend Trolls and Half-Ogre Gladiators to the party...Ugh.


So, Pregens for Yrtchull, the Githzerei, the Cleric.
I can drop the Duergar Rogue, but we need someone to finalize the TieflingWizard Spot.

Tokiwong perhaps? He seemed interested.


festy_Dog in the other game, gotcha.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

ok, i cant find the delete post button, so i cant get rid of this 1... i posted the wrong thing on the wrong thread...


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

uriel, do you have any idea when this game will be started?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

Sory for the delay. Yesterday I was kidnapped for birthday celebrations. Today is my actual birthday and there are (even now) folks on their way to do the same. My Tuesday looks lie a Wednesday start.


-Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds good, so that means i got a game starting wednesday and friday.

HAppy B-day btw!

please send out the characters asap.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

so, ur wanting to start this 2morrow right?  if so, do you have the characters ready?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

Finalizing them now, although I am waiting on Tokiwongto give me a sketched up Tiefling Wizard.
Fear not, it won't be too long.

I'll try to send them out late tonight (Im in San Fran), or tomorrow early afternoon.

-Ron


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

k, so will u post it when ur ready to start?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Finalizing them now, although I am waiting on Tokiwongto give me a sketched up Tiefling Wizard.
> Fear not, it won't be too long.
> 
> I'll try to send them out late tonight (Im in San Fran), or tomorrow early afternoon.
> ...




got some extra energy gonna work on it tonight   Got a decent start so far, finish tommorow, sometime


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

Remember to email them to me, not to post them here bluehead69@yahoo.com


Thanks, 

Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

i just got the character through e-mail, when are u wanting to get started? I should be home lamost all day 2morrow.


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

who doesnt have a charcater ready?  If everyone has 1, then what else is needed till we start the game?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

I need to resolicit someone to play the Tiefling.
Other than that, I am sending out final drafts for the other characters.

I like your enthusiasm, shaff, 'raring' ta go!'

-Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

o yea buddy, im just really bored.... i hav gym class everyone morningfro 8-12 then for almost the rest of the day im bored at home... although sometimes i go to my local gaming store to play ccg's.  This is the firsst online RPG i signed up for on here and im excited... I have signed up for 4, and none of them have started yet, but i have 75 posts already...  Im just wanting 1 of them to start... lol.

Soi are u going to change the title of this thread to recruiting?


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

uriel, u should download AIM....

BTW, the reason im raring-to-go is mostly cause im impatient... lol.  I have 2 rpg's in real life and 4 on here, but all of them are about to start but none of them have, so im just REALLY antsy...


----------



## Fanog (Jun 14, 2003)

Uriel, your post didn't make it exactly clear, but did you already send out the characters? In that case, there may be a problem with my email, I didn't receive anything yet. (If you haven't gotten around to it, that's okay though. Just wanted to check to make sure.)

I'll be gone for most of the weekend, but I'll have an opportunity to check tomorrow moring (GMT +1), if you read this before then. This would be my first D&D game on these boards, I'm pretty excited to see how it will be.

Thanks,
Fanog.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 14, 2003)

Fanog, the rest of the characters are finished except for yours...I want to make sure that I do it right, as I am pretty green on 3rd Ed Psionics. I am using some of the Quintessential Psi Warrior stuff, so he is pretty odd.

Other than that, everyone is finished.


My weekend Posting is less frequent than my weekday posts as well (I work in a Nightclub, so it's working 6PM till6am for me thurs,fri,sat for me...)
With Fanog being busy through the weekend, as well as my schedule, and with shaff stating as well that his weekend posting is less frequent, we should hopefully get some flavor text up and some interraction, and getting into the meat of the opening scene by Sunday night or Monday.


We have the Tiefling Wizard, the Githzerei Psi Warrior, the Drow melee Machine (with attendant Orc Ginsu) and 2 Clerics. This should be a hearty party indeed...


----------



## Fanog (Jun 14, 2003)

Hmm, odd is good. I can live with odd. 

BTW, I don't have the Quintessential Psi Warrior book, just the PsiHB. Could you include a description of everything you lift from it?

Looking forward to see what kind of character I'll be playing... 'till sunday or monday, then... 

Fanog


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2003)

Just for Uriel and Shaff's information.  I have recieved the cleric and responded with his spell list.


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Just for Uriel and Shaff's information.  I have recieved the cleric and responded with his spell list. *




YAY!!! im included!!! WOOT FOR ME!!!


uriel, i wouldnt say my posting is less frequent on weekends, its just this weekend i was going to a friends house for some real life D&D, now im stuck here at his house ,and th guy who was supposed to be running it didnt  because his g-ma is back in the hospital.

But normallly i have so much posting time on my hands i get really bored and sit there and do nothing (thats when u see my double posts).


----------



## Fanog (Jun 17, 2003)

Uriel,

can you give us a status update on the game?

Thanks,
Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

Wierd...I just sent you the character...

I'll send the Quint Psy Warrior stuff in an hour or so, I'm writing it up for you as we speak...


Begining the IC in 10 minutes or so.

-Uriel


----------



## Fanog (Jun 17, 2003)

I just received the email, some mail server must have been a bit slow. I'll check now, looking forward to begin. 

Fanog


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

yay, we are gonna start!!! yay!!!  the character i got is a bit hard to read with all the messed up HTML codes and such, but i think i can decipher it.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

also, do i have a friend with silver spiked hair?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry shaff...Ill cut/paste it into the email directly. The Drow withthe short spiked hair is your cousin Cambrech Ferach (rangerjohn)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

...grr double post...


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

is he 1 of the ones that was betrayed along with me?  or was he 1 of the ones who betrayed me?  Im guessing he is 1 i want to help out....  but just to make sure, so i dont roleplay it wrong.  Would u be so kind to like type a list of enemies and friends of mine, and maybe a quick description of eahc if u have time?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

PCs in a Nutshell

Yrtchull Ferach (shaff) :First Son of House Ferach (which doesn't amount to much in a matriarcal society...), betrayed by his sisters Enraela and Gentaria (currently getting ambushed in another game thread, so have a chuckle). Along with Cambrech Ferach (his cousin), Yrtchull was abandoned during a troglodyte attack by his sisters...he has no idea where his cousin is, though the Tiefling says that she has seen him just 1 level down in this castle.

Urftuk <NPC>: Orc (Reptilian) Cohort of Yrtchull. Ready to follow him wherever he leads, as long as it's away from here. Played by me.

Rith'Arnis (Fanog): Githzerei Psychic Warrior of the Third Eye Rahkma. On some business of his own here on Faerun, along with his companion Teretha BlueMane (Tiefling). Rith says that he can show the Drow back to their home city (Thelaru'acli), if they will aid him in escaping. Githzerei are notoriously Lawful, so a Pledge from one is to be trusted (unlike the Drow...)

Teretha BlueMane (ByronsGhost): Tiefling Wizard. Trailed Rith'Arnis into this Fortress after he was captured by Trogs. Waited several days then it was 'jailbreak' time. Hasa Map of some of the castle that she has drawn in prep for the escape (I will forward/post it very soon).

Cambrech Ferach (rangerjohn): Drow Cleric, cousin of Yrtchull Ferach. Friend to the young Yrtchull. Brother to Wesellu Ferach (also currently being ambushed in another thread), who may be dead for all he knows, since they were seperated in the trog attack...Currently strapped to a vivisectionists table.

Nurin Albenashu (calim) : Drow Cleric of House Albenashu. Ally to Cambrech that has come looking for him, having recieved a cryptic message that he was in trouble. Nurin, like Teretha, has been hiding out in the Fortress, waiting for a chance to effect a rescue.


To recap shaff and rangerjohn are friends/cousins. rangerjohn and calim are friends/allies in the same Clergy.
Fanog and byrons ghost are friends.The Orc NPC is shaff's cohort (played by me).

All have a similar goal, escape. Currently the 2 drow clerics are seperated from the other party members.

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

yes it did, thanks a bunch, i made a post on the game thread, now im just waiting for the tiefling to gimme a sword....


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

It's just now occurred to me to ask this, but trog is short for troglodyte, correct? Or if it's some unique creature, can we at least get a physical description?


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

yes, trog is short for troglodyte.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 19, 2003)

Shaff,

I think that Uriel said somewhere that he would do the dice rolling. Just post your chracter's intentions for the round, and he'll take care of it.

I was hoping for an update from Uriel before beginning the actual combat, that way we could get an idea of who/what is in the room before we have to say which actions we'll take.

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Fanog, I rolled the EXACT number on your tumble and your Fort save vs. trog 'B.O.' for success!!
Curses!! Foiled again!!!! (shakes fists)

As far as posting style, I prefer to see all (or at least most) of the PC actions , then i post a long reply detailing it all, so you other folks, 'don't be shy'! You don't have to wait for Fanog's post etc...

As far as the 2 Drow clerics (calim,rangerjohn), you have a map now, so feel free to explore.


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

so since Teretha has a higher INIT do u want me to ait for her to post before i say my action?  Or do u want me to go ahead with telling u my action?


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

DARN DOUBLE POSTS.


----------



## Calim (Jun 20, 2003)

Just waiting on Rangerjohns post


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

shaff, you can go ahead and post, I won't have you charge into a wall of fire, for example, should she throw one up.

calim, gotcha.


----------



## shaff (Jun 20, 2003)

k ill go post.


----------



## shaff (Jun 20, 2003)

uriel, i dunno if i already told u, but u should download AIM, if ur interested go here and get it.

BTW, i posted on the IC thread, i just edited my last post.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 20, 2003)

> Just waiting on Rangerjohns post




  I am waiting for you or Uriel, to tell me about the trogs in the alcolves.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Nurin saw 2 Trogs in each alcove-They were armed with battle axes and javlins.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, it seems he's pretty lucky. Let's see how he does on the offensive. 

(BTW, I forgot to ask earlier. I don't usually use colors myself, but do you prefer color for speech?)

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

I use the colors for speech, yes.
You can or not as you prefer.
For the most part, I started doing it when I had several NPCs talking in a post etc... to differentiate between them.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be unable to post until after my RL game (once a month at this point  ), which should be late tonight my time (San francisco, Pacific standard).


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey folks (well, those in the Level 2 section).

Are you allowing Rith'Arnis to go on alone? It only takes a round or three to get the stuff that teretha had set aside

5 sets of:
Sack, rope,climbing gear&harness,2 water skins,week food.

Let me know (on this thread) how long in total you will wait for him to scout etc...or if Rith is waiting then you are all going down.

The next chamber seems empty except for a few tables and stone benches, as well as the open stairway spiraling down.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 24, 2003)

Uriel,

did I already go downstairs? I was wondering if I would hear sounds from the nearby battle, through the door perhaps...

Fanog


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

I rummaged through the stuff, then waited for him to report.  But as i said, he is runnig out of patience, if someone doesnt do something soon, he will run down there and just start hacking.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

Fanog- that's what I wanted to figure out, if yo were going to wait a minute or so for folks to look for any quick 'goodies', or just go down alone.

Either way if fine.

And...

I didn't say that the battle below was working in the same time frame as you folks...

If so, they still have several rounds to go until you get there, since I would have started them at the same time that i started you folks.

3 rounds in the trog guardroom + time to creep to the storeroom etc...

Anyways, baring massive misfortune and death, you all should be linked up soon enough.


Comp going offline for a the rest of day in a few hours. Tech/friend is installing some nifty video gadgets as well as some audio stuff for me (I'm a musician).


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

When Teretha and Uftuk answer Yrtchull about if they want food, he will be waiting only 1-2 more rounds while hes pacing, then he will become too impatient and go downstairs too.  Just giving everyone a little OOC count down.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 25, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I didn't say that the battle below was working in the same time frame as you folks...*




You're right, I forgot that. Sorry for the assumption...  
Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

see IC thread, Ive 'synched' things , makes for more heroic and nifty adventuring...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

off to work Ill be back in 10 hrs or so


----------



## shaff (Jun 27, 2003)

bye bye, ill have to get off at 11, so i wont be on when ur back, on weekdays i have to get off at 11 cause i have summer school... darn gym class.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

Uriel,

Rith'Arnis was listening at the door. Since you didn't mention that, I guess that he didn't hear anything.

Can I just post assuming that?

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry....see IC thread


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 10, 2003)

Uriel, I don't know if you realized it, I didn't till this came up.  But shadow concealement is useless against darkvision.  Which I assume includes hide in shadows?  As it specifically says you don't see shadows hence they can't be hid in.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't think about that, but thanks for pointing it out.

All of the attacks have hits so far regardless of the concealment bonus, so it hasn't been an issue,really.


Likewise, if anyone sees a mistake or oversight on my part, please feel free to mention it. I am a 'let's fix it' DM, not a 'Rule Zero-I'm right DM'.

Thanks, again.


-Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

i dont see anything, great job so far.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Fanog, I can't seem to find third Eye anywhere, maybe I am having some form of cranial melt-down (Scanners, anyone?). Please give me a recap here, thanks.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi Uriel,

I sent you an email with the full text for the power. I hope that solves the problem.

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi everyone, Uriel,

I am sorry that you only saw my note-of-absence later, maybe I should have posted something to this thread as well.  I hope that it wasn't a big inconvenience. I'm ready to begin, but I've got two questions about the current IC situation.

1) I didn't see Rith'Arnis in the current Initiative cycle. Can I act already?
2) Rith'Arnis already cast _Combat Prescience_ just after they broke out of their cells. It had a duration of 16 minutes, which I assumed are already over, since you had him cast a new one. That would mean that my _Animal Affinaty_ is also over (six minutes). Could you give me some IC cue as soon as one of my duration-powers has ended, or just how much time has passed in general? That would help me get straight what is active at any particular time. Thanks.

3) Is there anything that Rith'Arnis knows about blue Slaad directly, or should I take some time IC while digging through my previous experience and memory?

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

FANOG:

No problem with the spell durations.

As far as the Sladd, you know that it has the ability to telekenis (Urftuk could have told you that), Passwall and it's bite has a very nasty side-effect, a Supernatural Disease that turns it's victims into Sladd...

As far as initiatives go, an earlier (page before last) had it, you act on 21.

You stabbed it on 21, doing 5HP, as well as o an AofOp for 6 HP as it rushed by.

As soon as Cambrech acts, I will have Urftuk act and it will be your turn again.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 28, 2003)

I have already posted that Cambrech engages the sladi in melee.  (wince!).  You said You would apply the action when he saw the creature.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry, rangerjohn, I thought you might want to change actions since you now had your spells compiled etc...

Melee it is...


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

What kind of check would i need to know that it is an egg implantation that causes the transformation in a slaad?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Calim, sorry for not addressing your question.
I set it at Heal check 25, -10 after Rith'Arnis described the disease.
Unfortunately, I rolled a '1' for your check, and too low for rangerjohn as well.

Remove Disease should do the trick though.

Everyone suited up? What are you folks going to do about getting out now?
You are on the 3rd level of this place, there are still 2 Vaults, these seem to be  repositories for random things, or 9in the case of your gear), somewhere to store things until the Wizard has time to get to Identifying them.

Nurin and Cambrech bothe regain their spells at Midnight (3 hours away), though Teretha will need rest as per the PH.
A bold charge out, or more skulking around down here?

-Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

im for either, lol, Yrtchull proly would like to charge out now that he has his sword.  BUT, now that i have my badass sword, we could open the doors and fight em.  I think we can afford to wait 3 hours maybe.  Like i said, now that i got my sword we should be pretty well off.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll give Rith'Arnis' thoughts here to give you the general idea. Most of this will probably also be handled IC anyway.

1) Find out what's in the open Vault room if the danger level seems to be low.
2) Regarding the three hours wait, leave that to the spellcaster's ideas. If they still have some useful spells, Rith'Arnis will make a case for leaving right out. As far as Teretha is concerned, a full night's rest would be too dangerous and slow.

Basically, he wants to leave quite rapidly, but a little delay (3 hours) can be worth it...

Fanog


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 3, 2003)

In regard to 3.5 I guess Cambrech will be loading up on cmw.   Not much to recomend 2nd level spells now.  Between buff duration and hold person being save every round.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm fine with making the switch. I think there won't be too many changes to Rith'arnis.

Rangerjohn, I think there are still some decent spells on level 2. Silence is pretty useful on occasion. Aid has been upgraded, now giving 1d8+1/level worth of temporary hit points. And Align Weapon is also 2nd level, and could be a real life-saver.

Fanog


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 4, 2003)

Hope your prepared for the penalty to hit.  Somehow I don't think we'll be fight good foes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok, appears the spell is different than the magic items.  While you don't recieve the penalty to hit, you also don't do extra damage.  All it does is bypass DR.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

Folks, we just need to decide where you want to 'hole up' or if you want to dash out. Shaff and fanog have made their intentions clear, anyone else? I just want to move it away from the standstill. 

Thanks

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok, I guess a DM push is in order.
You folks need a rest and perhaps teretha has some manner of help, a Rope trick, leomunds hut, illusion or some such to aid in getting a little hidey-hole?

As soon as you settle this, I will give you a '4 hours pass ,replenish your spells etc...and continue, I just need to have someone make a decision on location, as that will affect what transpires in the interim. Or, you can just make a desperate charge for the front door.


----------



## shaff (Aug 19, 2003)

we are going to stay in the storeroom with only 1 door while the spellcasters rest.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

Providing you folks make it there intact, any Spells/Psions that you might like to use to insure safety? Just want you to maybe hash it out ahead of time, to twart my devious mind...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

OK, I am going to recruit some new players at this point.

Shaff is here, as is rangerjohn. Fanog has noted on another thread that he is having to end games that he is in. Pity, as I really like Rith'Arnis.
Perhaps that is just 'cut back' and he will still play.

Calim has said to go ahead and move forward without him, so Nurin is up for grabs, as is Teretha Bluemane.

I will give it a day for anyone to respond that wants (I may have spoke prematurely for fanog, who may still be playing).


Shaff, am I right in that you are finally back for good?


----------



## shaff (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, as far as I know.  I am pretty sure I fixed the problem, but I can never know when another unexpected problem will show up.  So as far as I can say I am back for good.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm still here. I don't intend to stop everything, I just had to cut back a little to keep up. 

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

Good to hear Fanog.
Um,Shaff...that is a disturbing Icon (and I love cats...)

Ok then,I'll recruit new players for the other PCs I guess, the Mage and the 2nd Cleric. Would you folks prefer something else as far as composition goes?

People usually jump at 'Drow game needs a Tank Fighter, or UnderDark game in need of a WIzard ' sort of thread, so we shouldn't have a problem with finding someone.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 27, 2003)

Nah, I liked the rather odd composition of our party. Also, it would be a lot faster if the new players could just take over the role of the exisiting characters. (even though they may want to customize the stats a bit, I don't know how you'd handle that.)

Fanog


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Fair enough, I will advertise for the two characters that we already have.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OK, Thels will be playing Teretha and Argent (silvermage) will be playing Nurin.
We shall get this one rolling again very soon.


-Uriel


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Heya guys. Ready to go off posting, as soon as my character comes in 



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> Fanog yells ...




This one's pretty funny, coming shortly after Shaff's error.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok, everyone has their character (unless thels email ate his), Argent has Nurin.
We are good to go if/when you folks are ready to continue posting.

Ferretguy, I am fine with another character joining, 6 is easily manageable.
We have a Monk, a Fighter,an <NPC> Barbarian, a Mage and 2 Clerics, a Rogue would be very helpful.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

For those not in the know, I was mugged at gunpoint last night right in front of my apartment building. They suceeded in breaking my ankle and giving me a deranged knee (which may have a fracture), though I was standing and scuffling with robber 1, right up until I saw the rather tacky looking pistol in my face that robber #2 had.


I will have a lot more time to game now, as I am layed up for a few weeks.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 12, 2003)

Woah, that's rough. I'm really sorry to hear that and hope that you will recover quickly.

Best wishes,
Fanog


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh, man, that sucks. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2003)

Good luck on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

ferretguy isn't really able to join ANOTHER game at this point, and doghead has asked in another of my 'monsters as PCs' games to play, so I am directing him here with the caveat that he makes a Rogue, or at least a Rogue/something else, since you guys lack in that department.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that 

Oh, and Shaff, would you mind to reply here about you being in or out of the game?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Still waiting on Argent...who is suppossed to be playing Nurin...Hmm...
maybe he forgot.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello
I'm new to EN World and new to this adventure.  I had wanted to PM you, Uriel but it wont let me 

Do you have an email I can send to?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hello
> I'm new to EN World and new to this adventure.  I had wanted to PM you, Uriel but it wont let me
> 
> Do you have an email I can send to?





Sorry
bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

Shaff> Could you reply to the New Heroes Arise game?


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

Uriel, did you get my mail about Teretha? My mail is acting up strange sometimes, and I didn't get a reply, so...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Uriel, did you get my mail about Teretha? My mail is acting up strange sometimes, and I didn't get a reply, so...





No sorry


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 31, 2003)

uh oh... how about mine?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Going to look again now before I go to sleep.

-Ron

Ok, I just looked.

Still nothing from you thels

Vendetta, he looks good, though I cleared a few of the ambiguous points out for you, HPs etc...


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Um,Shaff...that is a disturbing Icon (and I love cats...)




HEHE, well my old one got deleted, so I thought I would be original, and I didnt see anyone with this, so I used it.


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Shaff> Could you reply to the New Heroes Arise game?




is that game still going?  I don't even remember my character from that game... is that the im the cleric in?  Sorry, I must have missed the game so far.... thats a lot of reading.


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> For those not in the know, I was mugged at gunpoint last night right in front of my apartment building. They suceeded in breaking my ankle and giving me a deranged knee (which may have a fracture), though I was standing and scuffling with robber 1, right up until I saw the rather tacky looking pistol in my face that robber #2 had.
> 
> 
> I will have a lot more time to game now, as I am layed up for a few weeks.




really sorry to hear this, I know im a bit late, but still sorry.  I don't know what it is, but lately a lot of people I know are getting shot or robbed....  *sighs*


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Heya guys. Ready to go off posting, as soon as my character comes in
> 
> 
> 
> This one's pretty funny, coming shortly after Shaff's error.




What is this about again???

SORRY for all the posting, but I haven't posted in this thread in a LONG time.... so just trying to catch up a bit.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> really sorry to hear this, I know im a bit late, but still sorry.  I don't know what it is, but lately a lot of people I know are getting shot or robbed....  *sighs*





Thanks Shaff.
 didn't get shot, thank the Gods. They did steal some clotheas that would look a bit funny on them...unless Death Metal and Black Metal hoodies are all the rage in Oakland's these days amongst the 'Homies'.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 10, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Vorath *harms* himself with his bow and follows.




 

Euhm Vendetta, is there something we should know about Vorath?   

(Sorry for picking on your typo, but the line just had me rolling with laughter...)

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Nov 10, 2003)

I made a second post to detail what Rith'Arnis is doing, and where he's heading. Shaff apparantly wasn't too clear on what was happening, and neither was I on a second reading of my post.

Still, I left his speech as it was. There's always the possibility that things mught be misunderstood etc, and I think that's just part of the game. Just take what I 'say' in-character just as I write it. Might not be too clear or sensible at times, but that how it is. 

Fanog


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2003)

Well... I guess... erm... that Vorath is sort of a masso...

hehe... that was a good typeo though


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2003)

*BTW, Here's my character*

****EDIT****

Oopsie 

Oh, yeah.. I must have forgotten to add in my HPs to that.  Thanks


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Ack, my fault for not telling you...
There is no Rogue's Gallery or posting for these characters, only myself and each player knows the specifics of the characters. I have cut/pasted him, please delete your posted stats....maybe nobody else saw.

Never can trust these Drow and other foul sorts.

Edit: You have 33 HP, btw


----------



## Fanog (Nov 14, 2003)

Uriel,

sorry for the confusion. From your description, I thought for the moment that the lightning was also coming from _beyond_ the gate.

Since that's not the case and the lightning is actually _behind_ us (right?), Rith has chosen to head for the main Gate without delay. He's assuming the others will follow, but that's just a gamble on his part.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Uriel,
> 
> sorry for the confusion. From your description, I thought for the moment that the lightning was also coming from _beyond_ the gate.
> 
> Since that's not the case and the lightning is actually _behind_ us (right?), Rith has chosen to head for the main Gate without delay. He's assuming the others will follow, but that's just a gamble on his part.




Yep, the Lightning is behind you folks...heading for the gate is going away from it.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

Hmm, I'm still trying to email Uriel, but appearantly, nowadays 0% of my mails go through . I wonder if it's a problem on my end or at my ISP's.

Anyhow, I was waiting for Uriel to reply (which of course he didn't, cuz I doubt he got the mail in the 1st place), and delayed replying. Then I totally forgot about the thread later on  I'm sorry.

I'll be at a friends place this evening, so I'll mail there.

Btw, is anyone willing to translate for poor Teretha who doesn't understand undercommon?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm still trying to email Uriel, but appearantly, nowadays 0% of my mails go through . I wonder if it's a problem on my end or at my ISP's.
> 
> Anyhow, I was waiting for Uriel to reply (which of course he didn't, cuz I doubt he got the mail in the 1st place), and delayed replying. Then I totally forgot about the thread later on  I'm sorry.
> 
> ...




Why don't you go ahead and switch out a language for Undercommon.
the last player didn't pick it for some reason.

bluehead69@yahoo.com is my email.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Hmmm... shaff hasn't posted in over 2 weeks.
methinks we have an NPC on our hands.
My apologies to shaff for the assumption if he suddenly appears saying 
'Here I Am!'


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on.
> 
> Good Luck with the game.





It's Ok, we can have Teretha wander off like her Gith buddy did.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

Here we are...


Argent...I hope you don't think that urftuk is going to start digging throug the loot. he's not _that_ stupid...even for a reptilia orc. He saw what opening the lock did to Vorath.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Here we are...
> 
> 
> Argent...I hope you don't think that urftuk is going to start digging throug the loot. he's not _that_ stupid...even for a reptilia orc. He saw what opening the lock did to Vorath.



But I wanted to animate him! Your no fun anymore!


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 9, 2004)

hey uriel. since these are primarily your characters(at least mine is), do you want to set guidelines as to how they are to be leveled up, or do you want us to pick and choose. i was thinking more about what skill points to put where and stuff along those lines...let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> hey uriel. since these are primarily your characters(at least mine is), do you want to set guidelines as to how they are to be leveled up, or do you want us to pick and choose. i was thinking more about what skill points to put where and stuff along those lines...let me know.



I just assumed they were our toys once he gave them to us as long as we bend and don't break them. I have no idea what Nurin's diety is like so I'm working from my own depraved mind. Nurin is starting to take shape as an evil fae creature. As a cleric of the god/dess of travel and trickery it kind of makes sense for him to make use of those skills that mix well with his diety.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 9, 2004)

sounds like a plan. i have to get to work, so i will have to toy around with Yrtchull when i get home...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> hey uriel. since these are primarily your characters(at least mine is), do you want to set guidelines as to how they are to be leveled up, or do you want us to pick and choose. i was thinking more about what skill points to put where and stuff along those lines...let me know.





They aren't _my_ characters, they are belong to you folks. I just started a story (an offshoot from an earlier game) in which a few of them were aset characters. You (mattewbajda) happened to takeover someone else's character. Yrtchull was one of the ones that I developed, although the guidelines for the others was pretty much 'Make up a Tiefling Wizard level 6...a goth Monk level 5...etc....up to the starting ECL.

As to the Levelling process, do whatever you like, although within reason. Someone suddenly becoming a Paladin of Slaughter (CE),when there has been no training or other possible entry (demon possessed would work for me on that one) doesn't make sense.

Since 3.5 has changed thinghs around (we did start these at 3.0, I think...), I am also willing to let you folks change things around a bit. I'm pretty flexible, all-in-all. Let me know if you would like to do something different

bluehead_69@yahoo.com, without the underscore. Make sure that ENWorld in in the title, so as not to go the way of ze Spam...

BTW, for those other that mattewbajda, I am just going to call him _grimace_ now, since that is his RL nick and easier to type at 4am that mattewbajda.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2004)

Cambrech will be going up in cleric, also.  As said previously he will pray for all cure spell when given the chance.  Domain spells remain the same plus drow domain spell for fourth level.  Will get back with the rest.


----------



## matthewbajda (Apr 10, 2004)

yrtchull is going to go for one more level of fighter. 

i would like to take one point in each of these skills as well.
-Spot
-Search
-Listen
-Intimidate

base attack bonus should be +9/+4 

i am sure you know the rest. holler at me at home if you need more ok?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2004)

Do feats go by ECL9 or cl 7?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Cambrech will be going up in cleric, also.  As said previously he will pray for all cure spell when given the chance.  Domain spells remain the same plus drow domain spell for fourth level.  Will get back with the rest.




You shouldn't have to take _all_ Cure spells. There are a few wands and several potions floating about in the group. Folks should just realize that there are not _Good_ Clerics, and they can't just "*poof*-you are healed" everyone.

I am seriously wanting to switch to the UA Spell Point system, thoughts?
I am switvhing my other games slowly as well. That would make things for the Clerics easier, I think.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> yrtchull is going to go for one more level of fighter.
> 
> i would like to take one point in each of these skills as well.
> -Spot
> ...




Spot ,Listen and Search are Cross class, so raising them will take 2 points each.
Your Base is +7/+2 at 9th level, Drow takes up 2 levels worth of development.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Do feats go by ECL9 or cl 7?



 I believe that they go by ECl, I'll check...


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> You shouldn't have to take _all_ Cure spells. There are a few wands and several potions floating about in the group. Folks should just realize that there are not _Good_ Clerics, and they can't just "*poof*-you are healed" everyone.
> 
> I am seriously wanting to switch to the UA Spell Point system, thoughts?
> I am switvhing my other games slowly as well. That would make things for the Clerics easier, I think.





  The thing is my wands are about half depleted already, and there are three heavy wounded characters.  About the spell point option, I would need more information.  I don't have the book.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Nurin shares the following as to the items found.


Wand minor Conjuration 
Wand moderate Transmutation

 and several potions.

1: moderate conjuration
1: moderate enchantment
1: minor illusion
1:minor conjuration
1:moderate transmutation

2 Scroll cases 
1 Arcane 2 spells < transmutation,divination>
1 Divine 2 spells  < abjuration,conjuration>

A folded Robe <moderate Necromancy>

a Drow Buckler, unadorned with any House insignia, and of beautiful make
<minor enchantment>

A silk-wrapped (silk worth 100GP) Dwarven Waraxe, also of excellent (Duergar) make <minor enchantment>

At the very bottom, under the coins is a similarly silk-wrapped (silk worth 100GP) Short Sword. When  Cambrech raises it out of the Vault, Yrtchull's sword begins a low humming... <strong enchantment,moderate evocation,minor Conjuration>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2004)

Cambrech Dear one? Would you like the blade or may I have it? Nurin asks eyeing the blade with obvious lust.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 11, 2004)

"Well I must say it has me intrigued, Nurin.  Lacking a mage, let see what we can learn by experimentation."  He draws the sword, goes through a kata, he then experiments with various command words, in an attempt to learn all he can.

  ACk!  We're in the wrong thread, this should be IC.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

*Proposed Additions/Changes to the Game...*

Spell Points



Level.....Bard.....Wizard/Cleric/Druid.....Paladin/Ranger.....Sorcerer
1.............0...................2......................0.......................3
2.............0...................4......................0.......................5
3.............1...................7......................0.......................8
4.............5...................11.....................0......................14
5.............6...................16.....................0......................19
6.............9...................24.....................1......................29
7.............14.................33......................1.....................37
8.............17.................44......................1.....................51
9.............22.................56......................2.....................63
10...........29.................72......................4......................81
11..........34..................88......................4......................97
12..........41.................104.....................9.....................115
13..........50.................120.....................9.....................131
14..........57.................136....................10....................149
15..........67.................152....................17....................165
16..........81.................168....................20....................183
17..........95.................184....................25....................199
18.........113................200....................26....................217
19.........133................216....................41....................233
20.........144................232....................48....................249

Spells are prepared as normal.
Bonus Spells based on Ability scores: This chart is pretty big, so I am going to include numbers based on the stats of the relevant characters.

Score.....1....2....3....4....5....6....7....8....9
16-17.....1....4....9....9....9....9....9....9....9
18-19.....1....4....9...16...16..16..16...16..16
20-21.....2....5...10...17..26..26...26...26..26
22-23....2.....8...13...20..29..40...40..40...40

You gain the number coresponding to the highest level spell that you are capable of using.

For example, if Cambrech has a Wisdom of 18, he has 49 Spell Points <33 for Level 7+16 for Atribute>.
In the current system, he can cast 5+12+15+17, or 49 spells worth...<calculated for 1st,2nd,3rd,4th, not counting domain spells>.
Domain Spells are memorized in addition to the other (5,4,3,2 including Wis) spells per day.

Specialization and Domain Spells allow an extra spell to be memorized instead of giving extra spell points.

Casting Spells

Level.......Cost
0..............0  (No cost, can cast 3+number of points gained at Lvl per day)
1..............1
2..............3
3..............5
4..............7
5..............9
6.............11
7.............13
8.............15
9.............17

Spells with damage dice based on caster level grant the minimum dice (Fireball is a 5HD spell, for example). The caster may increase the spells by 1 HD/spell point, up to a maximum HD of their current level.

So, a Wizard (Level 11) could cast a Fireball <5 SPs>, or he could shape te power level up to 11 HD <11 SPs>.


It allows for much more variety in spell selection and utility, and I think that it will help the party quite a lot.

*********************************************************

Defense Bonus

A character has a level-based defensive bonus that counts as an Armor bonus. Use either Defense or Armor (including enchantment bonuses).
Defense does not help against Touch attacks.
A character's defense is based on Character _and_ Class level.
Use the better of the two values for multi-class characters, calculating the character's level and the best column. If a 9th level rogue gains a level of fighter, he now gets to use column D.

DEFENSE BONUS

Level....A....B....C....D
1........+2...+3..+4..+6
2........+2...+3..+4..+6
3........+3...+4..+5..+7
4........+3...+4..+5..+7
5........+3...+4..+5..+7
6........+4...+5..+6..+8
7........+4...+5..+6..+8
8........+4...+5..+6..+8
9........+5...+6..+7..+9
10......+5...+6..+7..+9
11......+5...+6..+7..+9
12......+6...+7..+8..+10
13......+6...+7..+8..+10
14......+6...+7..+8..+10
15......+7...+8..+9..+11
16......+7...+8..+9..+11
17......+7...+8..+9..+11
18......+8...+9..+10..+12
19......+8...+9..+10..+12
20......+8...+9..+10..+12

A: Monk,Sorcerer,Wizard
B: Bard.Ranger,Rogue
C: Barbarian,Druid
D: Cleric,Fighter,Paladin
*********************************************************


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Well I must say it has me intrigued, Nurin.  Lacking a mage, let see what we can learn by experimentation."  He draws the sword, goes through a kata, he then experiments with various command words, in an attempt to learn all he can.
> 
> ACk!  We're in the wrong thread, this should be IC.




(Rod Serling Voice-Over)
'Two Drow...Clerics of the Sneaky-Git Gawd...Busy Eyeing the magic Short Sword...they have both lost track of the fact that they have entered...the Out-Of-Character-Zone...'


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 11, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Spell Points
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Uh... what is A, B, C, D?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Uh... what is A, B, C, D?





Duh...editing now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 11, 2004)

Not that I'm complaining mind you.  But do I understand correctly, that Cambrech's ac will be better without the chain shirt?


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, I'm thinking Vorath goes nekkid too LOL

I will take a level of fighter
I’m assuming that we receive 75% of the hit die, which would be 7 points plus my con mod for +10 raising my max hitpoints to 43 and my current to 31.

Being second level fighter, my fort save goes up by one.

I get 4 skill points with my +2 Int mod
I will raise my swim by 2 ranks and use the other two to Cross Class train up tumble one more rank.

So… Vorath is already only wearing scraps as clothing (Forgot, he has no armor… doesn’t seem to really need it and his extra arms hold the shield) so, with the new defensive modifiers, what does his AC become?

He’s only level 5 in actual levels (not ECL levels) so does he get to just add the +7 (or would it be the ECL levels included, for a +9?) right to his AC (which now becomes very nice for me.)  He’s fighter/Rogues, though higher level of rogue… but he gets to take his AC bonus from column D, right?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2004)

OK, I'm ditching the _Defense_ option.
I read it more fully and it is really for games with low armor options (Swashbuckling,thief campaigns etc...), not ones where folks have armor carapaces etc...

Still, we are going with the Spell Points.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2004)

rangerjohn, I don't see where (in this thread) you mentioned experimenting with the Sword. If I missed it, please point it out.

I'm emailing you now (and yes, I read your post in the IC thread).


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 28, 2004)

It's the post where I noted we were in the wrong thread.  The you responded to with the Rod Serling voice.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> It's the post where I noted we were in the wrong thread.  The you responded to with the Rod Serling voice.






You did get my email, right?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, thank you.  I was ansewering you question here.  Now about the feats.  Did you determine if its class level or ECL that determines, when you get them?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you.  I was ansewering you question here.  Now about the feats.  Did you determine if its class level or ECL that determines, when you get them?




ECL  (not counting LA with HD etc...)

In other words, a Drow at Level 8 is a 10th level character for feats and stat boosts@ 4th,8th etc...


----------

